# jeff's buttermilk brine recipe



## ralphed (Nov 9, 2013)

I saw a reference to this in a post and cannot find it.

Can someone post a link to it? Pretty Please?

I marinade really thick porkchops in buttermilk and fry them with zataran's seasoned fish fry as a coating and it works great. The corn meal doesn't burn like wheat flour (at least, I think that's why it works).

I tried brining once and it turned out terribly salty. I wanna try some yardbird and a proven recipe.

Anyone have a cider brine recipe?

Thanks all,

ralphed


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 9, 2013)

Is this what your looking for?

http://www.smoking-meat.com/november-10-2011-smoked-buttermilk-brined-turkey


----------



## ralphed (Nov 9, 2013)

YES, thank you vey much.

ralphed


----------

